
Need a Startup Logo? This Machine Will Design One for You - Mz
http://www.inc.com/kevin-j-ryan/need-a-startup-logo-this-machine-will-design-one-for-you.html
======
mdorazio
This is pretty impressive overall. I tested it for a few side project names
and would say that with a bit of tweaking and about 5 minutes work of
scrolling and liking, it's maybe 75% as good as the stuff you get on fiverr
(aka not great), but for free. Definitely nowhere near what a professional
designer would put out, but this is 100% automated.

I think a big improvement would be the ability to tell it which aspect of a
logo you like, rather than liking the entire thing (or not). For example, if
you like the font of one and the emblem of another, it takes a long time to
get a combined variant that includes both.

